

Show HN: MVP for real-time event social feedback (Q&A) - aioprisan
https://feedvenue.com

======
aioprisan
Feedvenue is a real-time social feedback platform. It allows event organizers
to quickly set up events and empower the participants to submit their
questions via web, mobile, phone, twitter or email, in a completely anonymous
(or not - it's up to you) way!

Peers vote on questions and the most popular get pushed to the top. Don't
worry about duplicate questions or the same few people monopolizing the entire
question and answer process!

Now you can see in real-time what your audience wants to know, what topics
interest them, and what the crowd sentiment is towards you (positive or
negative), so you can better tailor your responses.

The presenter mode makes it painless to organize and address the most popular
questions, all updated in real-time as you're presenting. No more time-
consuming presentation coordination and administration!

------
amac
I think the UI could be improved but kudos for shipping. What stack is it? I
was thinking about building a Django based feedback service as I think there's
demand for such a service.

~~~
aioprisan
Yeah the UI is in its infancy, we're working on refining it. The tech stack is
meteor (node.js framework) with mongo. It made sense for this due to its real-
time, evented nature.

